# Monolight Comparison



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 14, 2012)

First and foremost, I've searched to no end on here looking for thoughts on these two lights.  If I missed it, I apologize, though it doesn't seem to be something that comes up often (or else I'd have found it).  

I'm currently comparing two lights.  The first are the Calumet Genesis 200's.  The second are the Impact 160's.  Both are two lights with umbrellas.  The calumets are fan cooled, slightly more powerful.. but slightly more expensive (not a major factor here... though I am on a budget).  They are the ones I am leaning towards.. unless I am led in a different direction.

I'm wanting to learn.  Obviously, I don't want cheap junk (cowboystudio type crap).... but I'm not in a position to go out and buy elinchroms or bowens either.  These seem to both have great reviews, though I assume professionals haven't reviewed these as they have spent their money on higher end equipment.  My questions are as follows:

1 - Are either of these kits what you would consider junk?  Clearly, they aren't high end professional series lights.  But, will they do well in a basement studio setting for taking various shots of children, families, etc?  I'm working with an 8' ceiling, but plenty of room front to back and side to side (35x24 I believe).  I get that I probably won't be able to do full body shots, but I hadn't really planned on it either (except babies and small children of course).  Essentially, this will be for taking pictures of the family, the children my wife babysits, friends, etc.  I don't plan on trying to be a fauxtographer, so the thought of charging someone isn't even in my head at this point.

2 - Would you consider either of these better than the other?  From the research I've done, it would seem that being fan cooled is a huge bonus.  Obviously, that is dependent upon the quality of the unit itself though.  

3 - Is there anything else in this price range (less than $400) that you would recommend?  

4 - Is there anything I'm forgetting to ask?  I've read, read, and read... then I went and read some more.  I've been reading the blog at strobist.com and that has given me some insight... but without any experience, I may have some questions that I don't even know to ask.  



Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give.


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 14, 2012)

So apparently I get better at googling as I get sleepy.  I was finally able to find a comparison between the two on another site.  The general consensus was that the calumets were better.  The slightly higher wattage and fans were notable, but it would seem that they all thought the calumets were designed better.  I suppose now I just need confirmation.. unless someone wants to throw something else in the mix.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you bump up your budget a bit?  (no fan, no go  even if you're not hammering the strobe the modeling lights still heat up the unit)

Interfit EX300 Softbox/Umbrella Kit INT486 B&H Photo Video.

These are $399 but you'll still need a couple of reflectors and 'stuff'.

The same company that makes Interfit makes several other brand names (I think that the prime manufacturer is Mettle but they and flashpoint and at least some of the square perfects are practically the same units) and they're all pretty good quality, not top of the line by any means but good solid units.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2012)

The Calumet Genesis 200 kit does look like a slightly better product. Fan cooling is nice, but almost all fan-cooled heads are wired so that whenever the head is On, the fan is constantly running, and that wears down portable battery systems more rapidly than convection-cooled lights. I have a mix of both fan-free and convection-cooled light heads; the thing is, 200 and 160 Watt-second flashes do not generate "that much" heat, and neither do the type of modeling lamps these two units use. Neither of these are designed for heavy-duty, long-session, commercial use, and so the fan versus fan-free design is not a slam dunk in favor of the fan-equipped lights. When you have a 5- or 6-light setup, all the cooling fans actually become mentally rather fatiguing after a while. After an entire DAY spent working with 4,5,or 6 fan-equipped heads on, I feel MUCH more stressed than when working with convection-cooled lights.

Neither of these are junk; these, along with the Adorama Flashpoint 320 M, are the two most-popular, suggested kits for beginning studio shooters. I think these three products represent the best USA-sold beginning light kits available at the economy level, which is a step-up from the bargain basement of cow-poke stu-de-o'z and the like.


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Can you bump up your budget a bit?  (no fan, no go  even if you're not hammering the strobe the modeling lights still heat up the unit)
> 
> Interfit EX300 Softbox/Umbrella Kit INT486 B&H Photo Video.
> 
> ...



I've read quite a few thigs saying to essentially stay away from interfit.  Do you have personal experience with them?  I'm not dismissing them, it's just hard to not remember those google searches.



Derrel said:


> The Calumet Genesis 200 kit does look like a slightly better product. Fan cooling is nice, but almost all fan-cooled heads are wired so that whenever the head is On, the fan is constantly running, and that wears down portable battery systems more rapidly than convection-cooled lights. I have a mix of both fan-free and convection-cooled light heads; the thing is, 200 and 160 Watt-second flashes do not generate "that much" heat, and neither do the type of modeling lamps these two units use. Neither of these are designed for heavy-duty, long-session, commercial use, and so the fan versus fan-free design is not a slam dunk in favor of the fan-equipped lights. When you have a 5- or 6-light setup, all the cooling fans actually become mentally rather fatiguing after a while. After an entire DAY spent working with 4,5,or 6 fan-equipped heads on, I feel MUCH more stressed than when working with convection-cooled lights.
> 
> Neither of these are junk; these, along with the Adorama Flashpoint 320 M, are the two most-popular, suggested kits for beginning studio shooters. I think these three products represent the best USA-sold beginning light kits available at the economy level, which is a step-up from the bargain basement of cow-poke stu-de-o'z and the like.



The constant fan wouldn't be an issue for me, as I don't plan on taking these out of my basement.  I've pretty much convinced myself that the genesis is a better unit, and I'm glad to have someone else agree with me (even if it's just slightly haha).  At least all of the research I have done has led me in the right general direction.   

To pick your brain a bit more, do you feel that the 2x200w setup would give me enough light for my intended purpose?  Obviously, as I learn, I may want to add another light or something, but I do want to start out with something competent for my goal.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2012)

I think two 150 Watt-second lights are ample. Two 200 Watt-second units are fine too, as long as they will "throttle down". In a low-ceiling basement type scenario, with modern umbrellas or softboxes, 200 W-s is PLENTY of power for portraiture and even small products because today's d-slr's have base level ISO values of 100 to 200...the bigger issue if often having too MUCH power. Not kidding!


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great.  They will throttle down (5 stop adjustment), so I think that is the kit that I'm going to go with.  I appreciate the advice


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, the five-stop power range on the Genesis looked like a slightly better feature to me than the four-stop power spread that the Interfit models had. More discrete power levels is a good thing! I'd like to suggest that you look into an inexpensive, CHinese-made softbox from one of the eight million E-Bay vendors; a recessed-face softbox is VERY handy to have in a basement or garage studio. The recessed face keeps the light moving more "forward" at the business end, and makes the light easier to control. THEN, with an accessory fabric-and-Velcro "egg crate grid, you can keep the light moving basically all "forward", and more-confined...less light bouncing all over he(( and back, if you get my drift...

The recessed face boxes are better than flush faced ones in tight confines; a recessed face box PLUS a properly fitted eggcrate is a FANTASTIC combination for a basement studio. You will be amazed--these things can be bought for $29-$59 these days from eBay!! I came from the "old-school" of $150-$400 softboxes made in USA or Europe...these new Chinese-made, e-Bay sold boxes are made with some oddball design concepts, but they are actually QUITE serviceable. I remember eggcrates aLONE that were $159...for that, one can buy THREE COMPLETE boxes WITH speed rings from an e-Bay vendor.

One thing about basement/apartment shooting with 8-foot ceilings is that ONE main light in a shoot-through umbrella can send SO MUCH light up and all around the room that that ONE light creates "ambient spill" light that actually can act as a "fill light" to soften the shadows on the darker side of the face!!! Something to pay attention to! You can make that WORK FOR you!!!


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the tips!  I will definitely look in to the softbox idea.  I'm thinking that a lot of thist stuff is going to take me setting them up and seeing it to fully understand, but I understand what you're saying, and it does make sense.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 15, 2012)

"I've read quite a few things saying to essentially stay away from interfit. Do you have personal experience with them? I'm not dismissing them, it's just hard to not remember those google searches."

I own Mettles which is appears to be the Interfit Stellar Xtreme.  I haven't had a bit of trouble out of them.

If you don't ever plan to take them out of the basement then, as Darrel  says, 200ws should be fine however you should remember that you can't make them bigger if you do take them out but you can make them smaller with ND filters or extra diffusers.

The Calumets should be fine though if you like them.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 16, 2012)

IIRC, the Calumet Genesis series uses the same mount system as Elinchrom, which gives you a good upgrade path for the future if you decide to do so.


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think you're right.  I do remember seeing that they used Elinchrom speedrings.  


Derrel - Thanks again for the advice.  I got them in today and spent a while testing them out.  On a white background, shooting ISO 100, 1/200, f/6.3 I was overexposing quite a bit until I found just the perfect combination between the two at about 1/4 and 1/3 power (though triggering with an old Metz 45 that my father loaned me until I get my wireless triggers in) and got some good test shots.  On a black background, I cranked them up a bit more, with one being slightly under half and one being slightly over... Looks like these are plenty powerful for my needs and will give me some growing room as well.  They also cycle really fast at the power settings I had, which will be great for shooting the kids (as I'm sure there will be more frequent shots since they are squirmy).    Be on the lookout for some C&C requests soon, once I start getting in to the groove.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2012)

Great--you got the lights!!! Glad to hear it. Have fun!


----------

